# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Satellite Style Photoshop Terrain - Part 1

## kalvinlyle

Felseth
This tutorial is a response by some to see the techniques I used in the Felseth map turned into a tutorial.  I've spent some time in that file trying to figure out which layers and effects mattered and reduced it to just a few.  I hope that you get the same results as I do when you attempt these steps to build a pseudo realistic terrain.

Source Tutorials
Firstly I'd like to point out that I didn't come up with these techniques in a vacuum.  I ripped them off from these guys (possibly some others, but mainly these three).  They deserve all the credit:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/co...e-in-Photoshop
http://oldguygaming.com/adding-reali...lines-to-a-map
http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/Phot...-in-photoshop/

Height Map



I've found the following steps consistently create a nice looking height map:
File > New...
Width: 10 inchesHeight: 7 inchesResolution: 300 pixels/inchColor Mode: RGB Color / 8bitBackground Contents: WhiteEdit > Fill...
Use: 50% GrayMode: NormalOpacity: 100%Layer > Duplicate Layer...Filter > Render > Difference CloudsSet the layer style to Overlay and Opacity to 25%Layer > New > Layer...
Mode: OverlayOpacity: 25%Choose the Gradient Tool from the tool barSet the gradient pattern to black and whitePick the Radial Gradient option
Mode: DifferenceClick and drag randomly around the layer creating patternsLayer > New> Layer...
Mode: OverlayOpacity: 100%Click and drag randomly around the layer creating patternsFilter > Render > Difference CloudsLayer > New > Layer...
Mode: OverlayOpacity: 100%Click and drag randomly around the layer creating patternsSelect all of those layers and right click > Convert to smart ObjectRename this layer to 'Height Map'Save your file

Creating the Shore Line



Layer > New Adjustment Layer > Levels
Set the Input Levels to 59 and 61Adjust them both up or down to reduce or increase the amount of land to water you want (white will be land, black will be water).Layer > New > Layer...Rename this Layer to 'Shore Line'Select > Color Range...Select: HighlightsEdit > Fill...
Use: WhiteDelete the Levels Adjustment LayerLayer > Duplicate Layer...Rename this Layer to 'Land Mass'Layer > Group Layers...Rename the group to 'Land'Select the bottom three layersLayer > Group Layers...Rename the group to 'Ocean'Save your file

Creating the Ocean

Select the layer named 'Shore Line' in the 'Ocean' groupLayer > Layer Style > Outer Glow...
Blend Mode: Color DodgeOpacity: 100%Set the colour to whiteTechnique: PreciseSize: 2pxCRTL + Left Click the 'Shore Line' layer if the shore line is not currently selectedLayer > New > Layer...
Opacity: 50%Select > Modify > Expand...
Expand By: 25 pixelsSelect > InverseEdit > Fill...
Use: BlackLayer > Layer Style > Outer Glow...
Blend Mode: NormalOpacity: 100%Set the colour to blackTechnique: PreciseSize: 20pxSelect > InverseLayer > New > Layer...
Opacity: 50%Select > Modify > Expand...
Expand By: 50 pixelsSelect > InverseEdit > Fill...
Use: BlackLayer > Layer Style > Outer Glow...
Blend Mode: NormalOpacity: 100%Set the colour to blackTechnique: PreciseSize: 50pxSelect > InverseLayer > New > Layer...
Opacity: 50%Select > Modify > Expand...
Expand By: 50 pixelsSelect > InverseEdit > Fill...
Use: BlackLayer > Layer Style > Outer Glow...
Blend Mode: NormalOpacity: 100%Set the colour to blackTechnique: PreciseSize: 20pxSelect the shape tool from the tool bar (U)Draw a shape of any sizeRight Click the vector mask for the newly created layer and choose 'Disable Vector Mask'Double Click the layer and set the colour to RGB value: 26, 40, 87Set the layer Opacity to 50%Save your file

Setting the Land Colour



Select the Layer called 'Height Map'Layer > Duplicate Layer...Move the new layer the 'Land' group above the 'Land Mass' layerHold down ALT and left click along the bottom of the 'Height Map copy' layerLayer > New Adjustment Layer > Gradient Map...
The exact positions of the gradient colours will depend on the gray scale values of your height mapThe five colours of the Gradient Map from Left to Right are:
RGB: 199, 184, 157 (Sand)RGB: 133, 150, 101 (Grass)RGB: 84, 99, 42 (Forest)RGB: 117, 100, 93 (Hills)RGB: 157, 144, 118 (Peaks)Hold down ALT and left click along the bottom of the Gradient Map layerSave your file

Relief Map Detail



Select the 'Height Map' LayerSelect > AllEdit > CopySwitch to the Channels windowPress the Create New Channel button to create a Alpha channel layerEdit > Paste...Switch back to the Layers windowSelect the 'Gradient Map' layerLayer > New > Layer...Edit > Fill...
Use: 50% GrayFilter > Render > Lighting Effects
Light type: DirectionalIntensity: 21Gloss: 0Material: 71Exposure: 0Ambience: 0Texture Channel: Alpha 1Height: 100Change the layer Style to OverlayRename the layer to 'Hills'Save your file

Colour Adjustment Layers



Close and select the 'Land' groupChoose the Shape tool (U)Click and drag anywhere on the image to create a shape (this should be above the 'Land' group)Right click the shape vector mask and choose 'Disable Vector Mask'Double click the layer and set the layer colour to RGB: 242, 231, 209Set the layer style to MultiplyLayer > New Adjustment Layer > Hue/Saturation
Hue: -14Saturation: -20Lightness: +6Save your file

This is just the base for a map.  From here you will need to add trees, roads, rivers and other details.

If you find anything that's hard to follow let me know and I'll clean it up as best I can.

----------


## Javen

I haven't tried these out, but I'm really impressed at how well you overcame the problems with self-made DEMs. I would have never thought of using this technique to make them look more weathered and realistic, but now that I've seen it, I'll be trying it as soon as I can. I just hope that adapting them to a more rigid and defined region of mountains works well (unless I'm mistaken you did both this and your actual map from scratch), but either way having DEMs that already look good and aren't messed up by countless alterations. will be awesome.

Bravo, and have some rep. Can't wait to see part two.

----------


## ravells

This looks great kalvin! I especially like the heightmap creation process. I haven't tried to tutorial yet, but how much control does one have in deciding where to put mountains and what shape you want the coastlines to be? It's interesting that the creation of the coastlines comes after the creation of the heightmap (I assume because the heighmap tells you what is high and low?). The topography looks yummy!

----------


## Steel General

Very cool and informative, I dub thee newly repped! **BONK**

----------


## kalvinlyle

I ran through the tutorial again on my own to see if there were any problems.

----------


## Javen

Hmm...I wonder if there is any way of making more realistic continental shelfs? Because the oceans lack the natural continental shelfs one would expect. I suppose if someone wanted serious realism they'd just either take an existing DEM's continental shelf or manually edit in one.

Kalvinlyle...any word on how much control you have over mountain placement? You must have some since you did that Felseth one...but I wonder how much.

----------


## su_liam

I prefer more human input than just patting about trying to simulate the random  :Smile: . That said, I really like the noise this produces. Lots of crowd-pleasing swirlies!

It would be interesting to see how well this kind of noise would incorporate into something like the Burpwallow Method for noise editing.

For continental shelves, you could try importing the HF into Wibur and applying an exponent filter or remap altitudes. I'd think that would work as well for this kind of noise as any.

I also have to say this is a very attractive hypsometric gradient. It even looks good without the hillshade.

----------


## kalvinlyle

I've updated the tutorial and posted it here

I've added:
Editable Land MassesContinental Shelves

When I have more time I'll convert it to a PDF and update the first post.  The limitation of 10,000 characters and the exclusion of HTML in posts makes it a bit difficult to maintain tutorials here.  Anyone have any suggstions?

----------


## hohum

Very cool!

----------


## simpfan1

I cant seem to get smart layers to work
Darn this really old bootleg photoshop  :Mad:

----------


## Ascension

I don't have smart layers either so I just did a merge all visible (ctrl-shift-alt-e).  I'm pretty sure that this isn't even close but it's good enough for me cuz I can do other things already.

----------


## kalvinlyle

> I cant seem to get smart layers to work
> Darn this really old bootleg photoshop


Haha yeah rather than convert to smart layers you could just merge those layers.  Smart Layers is just a non-destructive way of collapsing...

----------


## oolaef

Hi Kalvin,

This is really great! Not sure if you'll still be able to see this, but one thing that doesn't seem to work for me is the lighting effects - the lighting via channel works fine, but after setting the layer to 'overlay', the result is very different looking to your example - mainly that it's quite dark. The lighter portions look correct, as do the darker shadows, but there's no gap in between, as in it's either very dark or very light, where yours looks quite realistic. Wondering if there's a step in there that's been missed out?

Actually what I'm trying to set up is a kind of animated version of this effect using an action in photoshop - I've rendered the 'height map' part as a jpg sequence out of After Effects, which ripples around - there's a few 'unactionable' commands which are proving to be a bit of a snag at the moment, but I'm trying to work these out.

----------


## JediKnight83

> I've updated the tutorial and posted it here
> 
> I've added:
> Editable Land MassesContinental Shelves 
> 
> When I have more time I'll convert it to a PDF and update the first post.  The limitation of 10,000 characters and the exclusion of HTML in posts makes it a bit difficult to maintain tutorials here.  Anyone have any suggstions?


I tried going to the link, but it did not show up. But so far I really like the tut.

----------


## Ankorafeonix

The links to your other tuts (editing continents, sea shelf) are broken  :Frown:  Otherwise, thanks for the great guide!

I'm trying to do a map that is based loosely on Europe, so I'm needing a very specific shoreline. I've already got a black & white shore outline of the same resolution and size as the tutorial images - is there a way I can manipulate the height map in such a way that it would mimic the contours of Europe even just a little bit?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jason Thompson

well mine was a bit of a fail as soon as I hit the lighting part. I'm using CS6. Although I did enjoy this tutorial. but i could not get that textured look for the life of me.

----------


## Yrda

Although this tutorial is old, I gave it a try because I was curious and wanted to try out something new.

This part "Right Click the vector mask for the newly created layer and choose 'Disable Vector Mask'" didn't work for me. I see no vector mask when I create a shape, just a standard layer mask. And if I disable that, nothing happens.
I solved this by just creating a "Color" Adjustment layer with the same settings.

The "Hills" were quite dark in the end, so I changed the layer style of that to Soft Light.

Interesting workflow and I even learned one or to new things about Photoshop (there are filters I never used before ...).
I don't know if you are still active here, kalvinlyle, but thanks for sharing!

----------


## Styescape

> Although this tutorial is old, I gave it a try because I was curious and wanted to try out something new.
> 
> This part "Right Click the vector mask for the newly created layer and choose 'Disable Vector Mask'" didn't work for me. I see no vector mask when I create a shape, just a standard layer mask. And if I disable that, nothing happens.
> I solved this by just creating a "Color" Adjustment layer with the same settings.


You refer to the following part, right?

_"21. Select the shape tool from the tool bar (U)
22. Draw a shape of any size
23. Right Click the vector mask for the newly created layer and choose 'Disable Vector Mask'"_

Maybe it's just a misunderstanding of the _"vector mask for the newly created layer"_ passage. To clarify the description and maybe locate the problem, could you try the following steps (also works without your map in a new document) and tell me at which of these steps it doesn't work (these are tried in Photoshop 9.0/CS 2 so maybe something is working different in newer versions):

- Pressing "U" should give you the possibility to draw a shape, let's say a rectancle, right?
- After drawing a rectangle, a new layer in form of a smart object should occur at your page!?
- In the layer window the smart object should be shown with some different information: left you have a color box, followed by a small chain symbol and right of it a small "preview" where your rectangle is shown in white above the grey background?
- If you now right  click on the part with the  "preview" or where the text "Form 1" is shown, you should see the option "disable vector mask"

Is it working this way or is there a problem within one of these steps?

----------


## Yrda

Yes, I meant those steps. Looks like it's something they changed in the newer Photoshop versions - I'm working with CC.

What I see in the layer window after creating a rectangle shape is this:

Not a smart object but a vector object, and no mask.

But I've found it in the Shape Attributes window:

There I can set the density of the shape path mask to zero, which seems to have the same effect.

I'd still use the color layer for this though, I guess.

----------


## Styescape

Okay, then it really seems to be a "version-problem". Great you solved it that way, others might benefit from this information about the "CC-way" as well.

----------

